# Internships in Canada



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!
I am a recent graduate who is interested in taking up an internship in Canada for around 12-18 months. I'm having problems trying to find a suitable website which will aid my problem. I am 24 years old from the UK and very keen on doing an internship.
Is there anyone who can please suggest any good websites that deal with this matter? any help from anybody is much appreciated. Thank You!!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> I am a recent graduate who is interested in taking up an internship in Canada for around 12-18 months. I'm having problems trying to find a suitable website which will aid my problem. I am 24 years old from the UK and very keen on doing an internship.
> Is there anyone who can please suggest any good websites that deal with this matter? any help from anybody is much appreciated. Thank You!!


Hey! Does anybody know any good websites that offer Internship programs in Canada? any feedback would be most appreciated!


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

simply google your search "Internship in Canada" I think the best one is internabroad.com/Canada.cfm or you can find many more.

Good luck in your search.


----------

